# can you really bake cakes in mixing bowls???



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

hi! i am looking up recipes and baking tips for a cake i'm going to make for my niece's upcoming birthday next month. she wants to have a tea party with her little friends, and i have tried to find out how to best make a teapot shaped cake. from my google searches, a lot of websites recommended baking the shape in a mixing bowl. 

so my question is, can i use any oven-safe mixing bowl or should it be metal (like most of my regular 8 or 9" cake pans) or would a glass one be better? i am worried the cake won't bake all the way through to the center, are there any tips for ensuring that it bakes evenly all the way through since it is such an odd shape to bake? OR would i be better off just baking a bunch of regular shaped cakes, layering them, and then carving them into the shape i want?

any help would be wonderful, thanks!

ilse.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Why don't you use a Sports Ball cake pan from Wilton?


----------



## mrsfaber211 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing - I've seen recipes calling to bake the cake in a metal mixing bowl and I've wondered how effective it would be. 

I'd love to see other cook's responses as well....


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

personally, i dont trust my oven enough to bake it in a bowl, i dont think it would cook in the center . if i was making it, i'd layer it and carve it.... that way you get frosting all up in the cake too!.. the handle can be made of rice krispy treats..


----------



## ilse (Jan 5, 2008)

personally, id rather not purchase a cake pan that i dont see myself ever using again, and if i really CAN bake in a mixing bowl, i already have one of those now!  but i am iffy about it, so i will probably just make a layered cake that i carve into the right shape, and that works fine!


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, you can bake in mixing bowls. I prefer to use the metal ones. The glass ones tend to give you a thicker crust, thus, a tough cake to cut. I will see if I can figure out how to post a picture on this site, so you can see an "antique lamp" cake that I did a couple of years ago.


----------

